# Officer Kerrie Orozco



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*
*Kerrie Orozco*
Omaha Police Department, Nebraska

End of Watch: Wednesday, May 20, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detective Kerrie Orozco was shot and killed as she and other members of the Metro Area Fugitive Task Force attempted to serve a warrant on a man wanted for a shooting in September 2014.

The subject opened fire on the officers as they approached a home near the intersection of Read Street and Martin Avenue. Members of the task force returned fire, fatally wounding the man.

Detective Orozco was transported to Creighton University Medical Center where she succumbed to her wounds.

Detective Orozco had served with the Omaha Police Department for seven years. She is survived by her husband, newborn daughter, and two stepchildren.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Todd Schmaderer
Omaha Police Department
505 South 15th Street
Omaha, NE 68102

Phone: (402) 444-5867

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22489-detective-kerrie-orozco#ixzz3alMiDwrB


----------

